# OMG!



## Kevin

Unbelievable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## healeydays

I guess it's one way to get parallel cuts...


----------



## conchwood

Kevin said:


> Unbelievable.


----------



## Mike1950

Yes- I saw that over at WWF- when he get around to the back side and is fighting to pull it -all kinds of ugly scenarios flashed through my head. Who ever owns that saw better have damn good life and health insurance cause they surely are going to need it..................

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Yes- I saw that over at WWF- when he get around to the back side and is fighting to pull it -all kinds of ugly scenarios flashed through my head. Who ever owns that saw better have damn good life and health insurance cause they surely are going to need it..................



I got it in my Charles Neil newsletter - it's really making the rounds lol.


----------



## davidgiul

When I looked at this I got the same feeling in my groin area as I do when I step up to the edge of a 100 ft cliff. Yikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

That's how they roll in Russia, I guess! 


How do I forward this to the sawstop guy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> That's how they roll in Russia, I guess!
> 
> 
> How do I forward this to the sawstop guy?



He's currently at 35,000' MSL halfway between California and Russia.


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> When I looked at this I got the same feeling in my groin area as I do when I step up to the edge of a 100 ft cliff. Yikes.



Me I NEVER get that feeling when I walk up to the edge of a 100 foot cliff---- cause I get it when I crawl to the edge.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

I just realized that he took the blade guard off of that thing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> When I looked at this I got the same feeling in my groin area as I do when I step up to the edge of a 100 ft cliff. Yikes.



I don't think we get the same reaction at the edge of a cliff. Yeah, definitely not...that would just be strange.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> Yes- I saw that over at WWF- when he get around to the back side and is fighting to pull it -all kinds of ugly scenarios flashed through my head. Who ever owns that saw better have damn good life and health insurance cause they surely are going to need it..................



Hell - when he was making the first part of the cut and pushing it I thought that kickback must look like something out of an old Tom and jerry cartoon :dash2::dash2:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DomInick

Good lord. Was that an arm laying on the ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> I just realized that he took the blade guard off of that thing...



And the pto shaft had no shield, either.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at this I got the same feeling in my groin area as I do when I step up to the edge of a 100 ft cliff. Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we get the same reaction at the edge of a cliff. Yeah, definitely not...that would just be strange.
Click to expand...

Why am i not surprised. With a non de plume like yours, I would say you can dance on a cliff edge with Moma Brink.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> And the pto shaft had no shield, either.



:rotflmao3:

I love me some Brink humor.


----------



## phinds

OMG indeed.

Even if he HAD heard of push-sticks, this would still have been a very bad idea !


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> Why am i not surprised. With a non de plume like yours, I would say you can dance on a cliff edge with Moma Brink:davidguil:



Oh, I get it. (after I looked up non de plume) lol

Hahahaha, never thought of that. Brink is the first half of an overly long last name. Never put it in context with cliffs. 

I can say that looking at a double blade man-mangler doesn't help with ed.


----------



## gvwp

Hey at least he never has to worry about the stupid safety features failing and slowing him down!


----------



## Jerry

The main problem with this set up is ..lack of horsepower. He builds a 
contraption like that and don't have a 100hp tractor powering it. Just wasting his time. Everybody knows that if you are lacking HP. You will just chew your arm off instead of a nice clean cut. :wacko1:


----------



## Mizer

I could just see a OSHA employee pulling up on a job site here in the USA with that contraption running, he would probably blow a fuse and pass out on the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

We make fun of the poor Russian trying to cut wood with what he has. Dangerous, for sure. I think if you went back to the 20's or 30's here in rural IL you'd probably see similar things...some things even scarier than that. 

It makes me thankful, especially on this Thanksgiving Day, of all the good things we have here in this country. Gary


----------



## Eagleeye

And no dust collection! Just think of all the lung problems he will have later in life. Which may not be that long.


----------



## Brink

Eagleeye said:


> And no dust collection! Just think of all the lung problems he will have later in life. Which may not be that long.



That's no prob, he just needs to turn his head and hold his breath when the stuff is flying.


----------



## BangleGuy

I am holding out for Grizzly to make one of these for my 45hp Ford 4000. But I want the upgrade to the dual chain saw version with 18" bars. :rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Ford 4000 ....drooooolll :)


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> Unbelievable.


----------



## Brink

I'm guessing no one likes looking over the edge?



[attachment=13893]

But I ain't runnin that 3 point saw w/o a zero clearance plate.


----------



## Brink

Pic failed :(

Just imagine looking down about 400'. Add a little vertigo and some gusty winds. Exhilarating! Almost as much as getting sawdust in the eyes, stumbling into an unprotected pto shaft while a log kicks back at your face.


----------



## Patrude

Brink said:


> Pic failed :(
> 
> Just imagine looking down about 400'. Add a little vertigo and some gusty winds. Exhilarating! Almost as much as getting sawdust in the eyes, stumbling into an unprotected pto shaft while a log kicks back at your face.



 Man, you painted that right!! that 1 is  no matter who you are


----------



## DavidDobbs

Gary
You would have not had to drive far at all 45-50 miles to Toledo We had one at the farm. it had a sliding table an a open 24"-30" blade. It was a bad boy!
Will have to see if I can find some pictures of it.

Dave




HomeBody said:


> We make fun of the poor Russian trying to cut wood with what he has. Dangerous, for sure. I think if you went back to the 20's or 30's here in rural IL you'd probably see similar things...some things even scarier than that.
> 
> It makes me thankful, especially on this Thanksgiving Day, of all the good things we have here in this country. Gary


----------



## HomeBody

When I bought this farm there was a similar looking rig with one blade out behind the barn. The guy I bought the place from came by one day and asked if he could have his "buzz saw". I gladly gave it to him as it looked nearly as dangerous as the Russian version. No doubt there are still a few around. Gary


----------



## ripjack13

No way. just, nope. not going near that trap....


----------



## Tony

Just saw this, holy crap!!!!!!!! Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Before I bought my mill I used to occasionally use a local farmer with an antique round blade mill probably 5 or 6 foot diameter blade. No guards, run off the PTO on his tractor, that thing was scary as heck to watch run.


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Before I bought my mill I used to occasionally use a local farmer with an antique round blade mill probably 5 or 6 foot diameter blade. No guards, run off the PTO on his tractor, that thing was scary as heck to watch run.



I have two big 56" circle mills that I never did set up. 56" is a pretty standard circle mill blade size.


----------



## David Van Asperen

Wow, what a scary thing to watch. I too was afraid of kickback just trying to get that log started, what the hell it was all scary


----------



## ironman123

I don't click on anything I can't read in English.


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> I don't click on anything I can't read in English.



You're the kind of guy that probably won't accept gold pesos as gifts then either.


----------



## MEB02

there is another crazy youtube with a Russian demonstrating a similar crazy act, at the end he proudly states "don't this at home I am a professional Russian"!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

